# AVG Free slow update process



## Retsel (Oct 5, 2011)

My desk top runs XP home SP3, since installing the latest version of AVG Free the updates take 15 to 20 minutes to complete and the process interferes with my Firefox browser. Once it has completed all is OK. Has anyone else experienced this problem. AVG free has no support. I have used the free version for several years, with good protection for my limited activities, without a problem.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, Retsel. I don't have an answer for you, but wanted to let you know that AVG Free support is done via their forums on a user to user basis.

AVG | AVG Support and Discussion Forums


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is quite an old article but attempting to address the same problem and may work for you https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.comp.anti-virus/hPjDWUQ1yoM


----------



## Retsel (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you Tetonbob and Tomken 15 will try your advice.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope they work out.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If you find AVG Free a bit of a headache, you could consider using Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

It's the one most of us recommend and use.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I would go for Avast Free and Windows Firewall as MS are advocating using a 3rd party AV as MSE is only basic - Goodbye Microsoft Security Essentials: Microsoft Now Recommends You Use a Third-Party Antivirus


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

All....
This seems to heading toward becoming another "use my recommended antivirus" topic, instead of sticking to trying to help the OP with his question about AVG. Let's stay on topic, please.

Since the issue was brought up, I think it only fair I respond to it, but I really don't want this topic to devolve into yet another of the dozens of topics in this forum about what AV is better than another. I'll close it if it does.

Thank you.

With regards recent press information about MS Security Essentials, also read

Do I Need to Stop Using Microsoft Security Essentials? – Ask Leo!

Our commitment to Microsoft antimalware - Microsoft Malware Protection Center - Site Home - TechNet Blogs

Sensationalist Press Got it WRONG! Microsoft Does Not Recommend Two Antivirus Programs! ~ Security Garden


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Given the problems AVG has been causing for Retsel then perhaps suggesting using an alternate AV program* is* the solution.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Perhaps so. And had Retsel asked for alternatives, I wouldn't mind, and wouldn't comment.

This was directed at Babbzzz as well, perhaps moreso. So many of these requests for help with a particular AV end up in a suggestion to use a different AV. My thoughts about that are, if someone cannot offer any specific solution for the question, please do not reply, just let it go. 

You and I both offered solutions directed at the question posed. And I appreciate that input you offered, as did Retsel.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

tetonbob said:


> All....
> This seems to heading toward becoming another "use my recommended antivirus" topic, instead of sticking to trying to help the OP with his question about AVG. Let's stay on topic, please.
> 
> Since the issue was brought up, I think it only fair I respond to it, but I really don't want this topic to devolve into yet another of the dozens of topics in this forum about what AV is better than another. I'll close it if it does.
> ...



Sorry Bob. Sure Bob.

Thanks for the links. :thumb:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Noted :smile: - If this long standing problem is because of AVG's servers then unless AVG actually do something about it - it will continue to go unresolved and then Retsel will need to make that decision of an alternate program.

While AVG don't offer support for the free version, if the Pro version is also suffering from this then they will soon be inundated with complaints which may gee them up into doing something about it.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheers, guys. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As an AV fills in more and more definitions, the installation process slows down propotionately. I don't know the programming method but feel there is no concern for the end user if it takes more time on the providers part to "consolidate" the definitions in some way. I know the user shouldn't attempt to compress or archive the definitions.


----------

